# Drywall Talk Members Discount from All-Wall



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

*Drywall Talk Members can get direct wholesale pricing* at All-Wall Equipment by simply mentioning _being a_ _member of Drywall Talk- no coupons, no paperwork, no hassle._
Buy at the same pricing as large volume contractors. Any size order, no minimum.
You owe it to your customers; you owe it to yourself!
Contact Business Development Director Kim Cole for details. 
[email protected] 
US Direct (866) 305-3233; extension 107 
International +1(206) 414-7821; extension 107


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

That's awesome:thumbsup: 
All-Wall has always treated me right. I have only made one major purchase from them. But, I have called them for tech support about tools that I didn't even purchase from them. They treated me with support just as if I had bought the tools from them.

Kim at All-Wall has been one hell of a help to me, when I needed bazooka help. Over the phone he explained to me how to fix my disengage rod.

Jason at All-Wall is a magnificent fellow also.

Now, if I just had some spare money to start purchasing my wish list.:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The old lady can kiss my tale .. I'm getting my compound tubes now.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> The old lady can kiss my tale .. I'm getting my compound tubes now.:yes:


I don't know moore, I checked their web site, the tube they got is called the "big shot" which looks like the BTE tube. I don't think I was the only one on this site that said they broke down too fast. I would ask if they got the can-am or Columbia one.

And for applicator heads, I would check out advanced tools,not that Ive used them, but they look really cool, and are simplistic in design which is good. I think smis uses them, and liked them. That's what I would try if I had to buy new.

Can I pick out some angle heads too.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I don't know moore, I checked their web site, the tube they got is called the "big shot" which looks like the BTE tube. I don't think I was the only one on this site that said they broke down too fast. I would ask if they got the can-am or Columbia one.
> 
> And for applicator heads, I would check out advanced tools,not that Ive used them, but they look really cool, and are simplistic in design which is good. I think smis uses them, and liked them. That's what I would try if I had to buy new.
> 
> Can I pick out some angle heads too.


I'm leaning towards Columbia . I've checked out ALL the sites nightly.
Times are tight,, got work, but after the hangers are paid. Not much left for my own bills. repair work/small jobs buy my tools... got a few of those checks coming. Told the old grey mule . The faster I can get them done the quicker the money comes in. She heard that. Any advice on angles,,,, bring it on,, capt said angles are 50 percent of the job. He Is so right. Got a rancher I'm finishing up friday has over 20 splayed upright angles.[theres one for ya EK] not to mention the vault..... when I get em i'll show ya.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I would start with the tin flushers 1st, they are easy to run and learn. The mechanical ones. (expensive ones) take a bit more getting use to, they can rip or tear the tape off, and take a bit more technique to run. You could say the tin flushers are the training wheels of angle heads. Since you will be self teaching your self.

I would get a 2.5 wiper to install the tape, you could skip the roller for a bit, but a roller does make life easier. It sets the tape so the 2.5 can finish in one pass. With out the roller, you could end up going over the angle multiply times wiping it.

To glaze/flush it, I would recommend a 3.5 wiper (skip the one they call the flusher). Then use the corner applicator to install mud in corners, then use the 3.5 wiper on pole to flush angle in ONE pass. Skip putting the 3.5 on the head of the cp tube, it's a pain in the arse to run, plus you half to buy the angle head thats called the flusher to do that, which is more $$$$.

The tin ones are good to start with, but they will ware out after a while (one year), thats why we call them the disposable angle head. but you can file them down to get more life out of them. The sanding of the edge becomes more and more of a effort when they ware out, or the point becomes too rounded. But they will earn you more $$$$$$ so it gets you on your way to buy better tools. Your 1st car was not a Cadillac was it, it's was probably a junker........to start with?????? right?????

We go 2.5 expensive angle head 1st, then a 3.5 can-am or BTE, here's a pic after sand

Off to watch the Stanley Cup, game 7, do or die:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I don't know moore, I checked their web site, the tube they got is called the "big shot" which looks like the BTE tube. I don't think I was the only one on this site that said they broke down too fast. I would ask if they got the can-am or Columbia one.
> 
> And for applicator heads, I would check out advanced tools,not that Ive used them, but they look really cool, and are simplistic in design which is good. I think smis uses them, and liked them. That's what I would try if I had to buy new.
> 
> Can I pick out some angle heads too.


Advance white plastic heads are great, I have can am and advance, I always reach for the advance.

Dam you all wall, great offer, but i have done 3k with you over the last couple years so i have it all now, And i didnt spot your free t shirt offer either :furious: i could have had a few of those, But big ups too you for lookin out for the DWT team :thumbsup:


----------

